# ATV DEER LOADER



## skinner (Aug 23, 2006)

Anyone use one of these?

http://stores.ebay.com/deer-atv-easy-loader


I always have a problem loading a dear by myself and found this loader.


----------



## Michael Lee (Aug 23, 2006)

Here is another good one that won't be as messy:

www.Deadlite.com

ML


----------



## GeauxLSU (Aug 23, 2006)

Michael Lee said:
			
		

> Here is another good one that won't be as messy:
> 
> www.Deadlite.com
> 
> ML


That video of uncle ted is hysterical.  
Not sure why that product works but I had to lift a buck into the bed of the Avalanche last year (which is quite high) and I like to had a heart attack.  That would have apparently helped.  A winch like system sure seems simple though.


----------



## Eddy M. (Aug 28, 2006)

Not sure why that product works but I had to lift a buck into the bed of the Avalanche last year (which is quite high) and I like to had a heart attack.  That would have apparently helped.  A winch like system sure seems simple though.[/QUOTE]
try lifting one in my Avalanche with a 6" lift and oversize tires  really makes you think before you pull the trigger about if you really want THIS deer or will let it walk


----------



## gadeerwoman (Aug 29, 2006)

I've loaded them in my truck and atv with 2 ladder sections off an old Baker ladder stand. I just tie the 2 sections together, put it on the ground and roll the deer onto it, strap it down, lift one end onto the tail gate of the truck, lift the other end and slide it right in. 
Last year someone suggested I try this to get them on the atv: tie a rope as high as I can reach on a tree, lean the deer against the atv fender near the foot rest, tie it to the other end of the rope. Then just drive the atv forward and let the deer slide right up along the seat and onto the atv rack. I'm going to give that a try this year. 
Last year I bought a nice welded steel rack that will fit into the tow hitch on the silverado and has a winch attached. That will make it much easier to load one into the tall truck bed singlehanded. I think I paid @ $120 for it from Sportsmans Guide.
I looked at the deerlite video but that looks like it would still put an awful strain on a bad back. Lifting anything heavy off the ground usually puts me out with a slipped disc so I try to find an easier way that doesn't involve lifting much.


----------

